# X server dice che i plugin sono di altre versioni...

## Giepi

Ho aggiornato un po' di tempo fa il sistema e da allora X non va più. Posto solo ora che sono stato impegnato a fare esami, vabbeh...

So' che la risposta dovrebbe essere "riemergi allora il plugin..." solo che io ho riemerso un paio di volte * prima e dopo un ulteriore aggiornamento di X * atidrivers ma con la stessa risposta  :Sad:  incollo Xorg.0.log e chiedo lumi... non posso aggiornare incondizionatamente a buffo perchè senza X non va networkmanager... e per connettermi via cavo devo togliere a tutti la connessione wifi, ma farò ovviamente il possibile per fare tornare vivo X (magari nottetempo)

Aspetto speranzoso e Grazie in anticipo!

```
This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.1.901 (1.6.2 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-5-8

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux ethelsith 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #5 SMP PREEMPT Sat Mar 28 11:27:56 CET 2009 i686

Build Date: 25 June 2009  12:12:00PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jun 25 16:48:18 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptic"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "10"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "20"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "30"

(**) Option "OffTime" "60"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse

(WW) Disabling Keyboard1

(II) Loader magic: 0xfa60

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 8

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfc000000/65536, I/O @ 0x00002000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.59.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[atiddxSetup] X version mismatch - detected X.org 7.1.1.901, required X.org 7.4.-1.906

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.1.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(EE) module ABI major version (2) doesn't match the server's version (4)

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "synaptics" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap

(II) UnloadModule: "xtrap"

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(II) UnloadModule: "type1"

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(**) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.59.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.1.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(EE) module ABI major version (2) doesn't match the server's version (4)

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "synaptics" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

----------

## riverdragon

Dalla tua spiegazione si capisce molto poco, e le indicazioni generiche che hai dato non sono adatte per farsi aiutare sui forum; al termine della compilazione di xorg-server esce il messaggio

```
You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from xorg-server 1.5

or earlier, because the ABI changed. If you cannot start X because

of module version mismatch errors, this is your problem.

You can generate a list of all installed packages in the x11-drivers

category using this command:

emerge portage-utils; qlist -I -C x11-drivers/
```

che spiega perfettamente cosa devi fare per evitare i problemi che hai avuto.

Se hai problemi di incompatibilità con i driver ATI installa almeno temporaneamente la versione opensource, x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati.

----------

## cloc3

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (EE) Failed to load module "synaptics" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
> ...

 

sembra proprio che il modulo appartenga ad una versione sbagliata e che tu debba ricompilare quella giusta.

comunque synaptics serve solo per il touchpad.

quantomeno dovresti riuscire ad avviare X senza touchpad.

----------

## riverdragon

No, sopra c'è l'errore del driver ati:

```
(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.59.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[atiddxSetup] X version mismatch - detected X.org 7.1.1.901, required X.org 7.4.-1.906

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module requirement mismatch, 0) 
```

----------

## Giepi

ho appena eseguito quel comando reinstallando la roba che elencava... Niente...

Allora ho fatto un emerge --sync e visto che ci stavano nuovi xorg-serve e atidrivers che ho installato.

Adesso appena  viene lanciato X compare uno schermo nero e si freeza l'intera systema e devo fare hard reboot  :Sad: 

Considerando che X viene lanciato all'avvio... D'oh!

----------

## riverdragon

E se tornassi a Xorg stabile (1.5.3)? A meno che tu non ne abbia reale bisogno, non credo sia una buona mossa avanzare il server grafico ad una versione release candidate (quindi nemmeno dichiarata stabile).

----------

## Giepi

Mi sono affidato a quanto diceva portage... non ho sbloccato  nulla di hard masked... cmq sia non posso fare nulla, visto che non posso neanche ad accedere al sistema visto che prova subito a caricare X e poi si pianta completamente!

----------

## Apetrini

Appena dopo il boot del kernel, ma prima di cominciare l'init, dovrebbe esserci una scritta che recita piu o meno cosi:

```

Press I to interactive boot

```

Se pigi "I" dovresti poter scegliere servizio per servizio cio che deve partire. Fai partire tutto tranne "xdm".

Dopo batti un 

```
 rc-update del xdm
```

 in modo da togliere dall'avvio xdm finche fai le prove.

P.s. quando hai installato i driver ati, sei sicuro di aver il link giusto di "/usr/src/linux" con il kernel che stai usando ?

----------

## Elbryan

da root dai questo comando:

emerge -1av `qlist -C -I x11-drivers/*`

(occhio agli apici rovesci `` che non sono '')

ps: questo comando è pressoché obbligatorio per una corretta transazione dei moduli/drivers da 1.5 a 1.6

----------

## Giepi

Ho fatto tutto... ho pure provato a downgrade xorg come suggerito... poi ho provato pure a downgradare atidrivers... provato i comandi consigliati, emerso quuanto aveva a che fare con i driver di Xorg... Niente!

Appena do startx, mi si inchioda TUTTA!

----------

## riverdragon

Sistema "a mali estremi, estremi rimedi": rimuovi X, tutte le dipendenze, tutti i driver, e tutto quello con cui hanno a che fare; rimuovi qualsiasi voce in package.keywords e package.unmask; riemergi il tutto, così che sia tutto stabile.

----------

## Giepi

ehm ma c'è un metodo per avere l'elenco della roba da cancellare? il comando di sopra?

----------

## riverdragon

Il "comando di sopra" ti elenca i driver da ricompilare. Con eix -IcC x11* trovi tutti i pacchetti che hanno a che fare con X installati sul tuo sistema. Quelli importanti sono, secondo me, x11-apps, x11-base, x11-drivers, x11-libs, x11-proto.

----------

## viralex

io ho risolto così

```

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "IgnoreABI" "True"

EndSection

```

ho l' X server 1.6.2 e tutti gli altri componenti anche a versione 9999.  funziona perfettamente con la mia nvidia

----------

## Elbryan

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Il "comando di sopra" ti elenca i driver da ricompilare. Con eix -IcC x11* trovi tutti i pacchetti che hanno a che fare con X installati sul tuo sistema. Quelli importanti sono, secondo me, x11-apps, x11-base, x11-drivers, x11-libs, x11-proto.

 

Beh, aspetta. Il "comando di sopra" usa qlist per ricavare i pacchetti che hai già installato che appartengono alla categoria x11-drivers (che è la stessa cosa di eix -IcC x11-drivers*).

Tale lista la concatena a emerge per l'emersione.

Comunque io credo che ci sia qualcos'altro poiché io ho sempre dato quel comando che ho indicato sopra e non ho mai avuto problemi di versione.

----------

